# Your "Permanent" Stable of Guitars?



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 17, 2012)

What guitars do you guys have that you think you'll keep around forever? I thought I would keep my 7421 around forever but someone offered me $600 so I sold it today. Hopefully the 7620 I replace it with will have just as much mojo.

I think once I get my Vik i will keep that around forever too.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 17, 2012)

My Fender Jazz Bass. A gift from my uncle and I love that thing.

Also my Jackson Dinky. I love them so much.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 17, 2012)

My fiance has informed me that she's leaving if the Green Dot goes.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Oct 17, 2012)

I've owned my Les Paul for 4 years now. That's probably the longest I've ever kept a guitar and plenty have come and gone before and after it, but I don't think I'll ever sell it.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 17, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> My fiance has informed me that she's leaving if the Green Dot goes.



Hahahah. My girlfriend is like that with my bass. She just sees how much I love it and once I was contemplating selling it and she was like "I will never forgive you if you sell it."


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 17, 2012)

My EC-50 and Squier Affinity Strat. They were my first guitars and still play surprisingly well.

...Except for the Strat. It's pretty much just wood right now. But it'll be revived one of these days.


----------



## Michael T (Oct 17, 2012)

I've got an Ibanez EX350 it was my first Guitar & me mum bought it for me.
Then my Semi Customs Mahogany UV 7620 hybrid & mahogany Iceman ICT7620 hybrid.


----------



## Miek (Oct 17, 2012)

My S540, probably. Sentimentality is a wicked thing.


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 18, 2012)

PRS McCarty, Anderson Cobra S, Creston Tele-style, Ibanez M8M.


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (Oct 18, 2012)

Very unique guitar ...... Its a local luthier built guitar 
Prs cross strat cross tele . with custom lindy fralins one of the coolest sounding guitars .


----------



## JamesM (Oct 18, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> My fiance has informed me that she's leaving if the Green Dot goes.



She's a keeper. You've taught her well.


----------



## Valennic (Oct 18, 2012)

My Washburn X40Pro will likely never leave my side. Just experience some upgrades. I don't see my Bowes going anywhere either, and my Laguna will stick around. And my 587.

I have a hard time letting guitars go


----------



## nsimonsen (Oct 18, 2012)

My 92' Gibson Les Paul Custom, left to me by my Uncle. Wouldn't dream of selling it.
Also, my Silver PRS Santana SE. It was my first proper guitar and I've modded it so much over the years, want to pass it onto my kids in the future.


----------



## Opion (Oct 18, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> My fiance has informed me that she's leaving if the Green Dot goes.



That's one hell of a permanent guitar if I ever heard of one 

I'm such a whore for my UV, it gets so much praise on here, but literally, I can't see myself ever parting with it. Unless someone offers me a JP7 or something...AHH MUST FIGHT IT. It plays so good...


----------



## feraledge (Oct 18, 2012)

jeleopard said:


> My Fender Jazz Bass. A gift from my uncle and I love that thing.
> 
> Also my Jackson Dinky. I love them so much.



I've sold 3 previous Jazz basses before swearing to myself that I would never bother with the sell/buy process again. Everytime the GAS kicks in I think twice though, which is why I'm not allowing myself. 

My ESP Eclipse II VB is permanent, my M-I has teetered on the potential sale list, but after I fix it up it's a permanent fixture. I have an MIJ Jackson DKMG that'll be a keeper since it's the best guitar that $275 ever bought and even with a Jackson branded Floyd Pro it's insanely solid and I love it just the way it is.


----------



## asher (Oct 18, 2012)

My Teal Pearl JP7.... probably. I don't really attach to stuff that much in general >.>

Ideally, my 8, if I ever finish building it (necks scare me a lot), and the Agile 3200 silverburst I have coming in soonish.


----------



## otisct20 (Oct 18, 2012)

My MH-417. I know its not a great guitar to most but it has so much mojo for me and I just cant help but smile when I play it. Its a keeper.


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 18, 2012)

My Epi Les Paul, Jackson dk2m and rr5fr, and my Talman acoustic.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Oct 18, 2012)

RG1077XL It'll be bured with me.


----------



## MJS (Oct 18, 2012)

Two of these, identical except for pickups & tuning. I've had them since 1991 and they're the only things I've ever said "I'd never sell these" about... that didn't end up getting sold at some point.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 18, 2012)

My sexy beast


----------



## cardinal (Oct 18, 2012)

I have an old beat up Tom Anderson Grand Am Lam that I could never sell. Best guitar I've ever played. I have other guitars I like a lot, but not that I'd consider forever permanent. Though I think my wife would kick my ass if I sold my RG8127 (because I sold it once before but hunted it down and bought it back a few months later).


----------



## bradthelegend (Oct 18, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My EC-50 and Squier Affinity Strat. They were my first guitars and still play surprisingly well.
> 
> ...Except for the Strat. It's pretty much just wood right now. But it'll be revived one of these days.



I, too, started with an EC-50, and I don't think I'll ever get rid of it. It sounds so great.

And I have a super cheap Strat rip-off that my mom bought me when I was 15, so that's never going anywhere. Not that I could get anything for it anyway.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Oct 18, 2012)

All my JPs. So hopefully I never have to sell any is what I'm getting at


----------



## bazguitarman (Oct 18, 2012)

I never say never. But I'm pretty sure I will never part with my Ibby AGS83B semi-hollow. It's the least expensive guitar I own by a wide margin, but it's so comfortable to play. I love to play it and definitely play it more than all my others combined. It's a blast to play drop tuned metal on a semi-hollow.


----------



## poopyalligator (Oct 18, 2012)

My Green dot will never leave the collection. I also have a taylor 814ce, and modulus genesis guitar that will be with me forever also. I think my ibanez srx505 bass as well. I think i must have got the best one out of that batch because it is pretty amazing (pretty sure it isn't worth much on the secondary market anyway).


----------



## Chiba666 (Oct 18, 2012)

My Jackson DK6, not only has it stuck around whne many other guitars have gone but I just love that guitar.

Even with the dodgy wiring and EMG 81 that some days I love others I hate. I think that guitar will go to the grave with me. Will replace the pickup first though. Maybe one of those new EMGs.


----------



## Lothar (Oct 18, 2012)

My Ibanez 7680 LTD1. It's the best 7 string I ever had in my hands. And I had a lot.


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Oct 18, 2012)

These two. Well, definitely will never get rid of the Dargie, I dunno about the Mayo, but it would be a tough choice for me, that's for sure.


----------



## Rojne (Oct 18, 2012)

The day I get my hands on a JP6 I will have the 4evah-geetar!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Oct 18, 2012)

I'd have to say my Epiphone Explorer. Not very fancy, but something went right with this one because it just consistently sounds massive.


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 18, 2012)

Anyone notice that that "special" guitar is always one of the earlier ones you've owned?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 18, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> Anyone notice that that "special" guitar is always one of the earlier ones you've owned?



Not for me, I hate my first guitar so much


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Oct 18, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> Anyone notice that that "special" guitar is always one of the earlier ones you've owned?



Also not me. I had a squier, then a gibson les paul, then a fender strat, then a jp6, then an agile, then a silhouette, then an rg1527. I don't have any of those anymore. Actually my mayones and my jp7 were my two most recent acquisitions.


----------



## clintsal (Oct 18, 2012)

Ibanez S7420BP, Tyger Painkiller set, OFR7, 3-way with mini-switch for bridge single coil, push-pull volume going in soon for neck single coil. 

Ibanez S1620FB, creme Dimarzio Dominion & Liquifire, same setup on switches. 

Not the fanciest / most expensive instruments, but they both feel like home, and are the measuring stick against which I compare any others I try.


----------



## cronux (Oct 18, 2012)

I had v's, explorers, jacksons, ibanez over the years BUT i would have to say that my Slammer exp that's 10 years old is MY BABY. it has a broken headstock, wood is sh*t, dented everywhere but the most ironic thing about it is that it has possibly THE GREATEST 6 string neck i have ever played and I could never get my self to get rid of it. also, is not neck heavy 

had the Lundgren M6 in it, swapped it with a EMG-81 and is now and it will be painted white after i close the neck pickup hole and the hole beneath the pickguard.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Oct 18, 2012)

Ill never sell my 7420, it was my first quality guitar and feel quite attached to it. I never play on it though, my 7620 that I got last year is great and almost the only guitar I play now...it's a keeper. My RGA7 on the other hand, it's a toy, fun to fool around with, but I don't see it staying in good shape for the coming years...the build and hardware quality is just plain awful.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll only ever part with this one if the wife goes walkabout.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 18, 2012)

Nothing special but....

My 3 Black RGs:

RG470 (MIJ)






RG620X






RG1527






The first 2 were given to me so they of sentimental value. The RG470 in particular has been with me everywhere since I was 18. From Metal, to Gospel RnB, to Rock, Pop, Alternative... I've done everything with that guitar. The black RG1527 was bought with some fond memories in Japan so I'm keeping that. 

Also my white RG1527M (&#32865;&#23376






Same as my black 7, also bought during Japan, but different time... and the backstory makes this the only guitar I've ever named...


----------



## xenophobe (Oct 18, 2012)

Keepers:

Both the M8M and Stealth are new acquisitions that I am not getting rid of. The Jackson CS Strathead I've had over a decade. Definitely not going anywhere.







The MIJ factory Fender one-hum is a keeper. The Flying V, I may get rid of... it's amazing, but I don't dig the short scale. 






I have several other guitars that I either haven't decided on or haven't yet sold... Charvel DX1ST, Jackson KV2 are going. A Masterbuilt Fender Showmaster I haven't decided if I'm gonna keep. A MIJ Fender that I'll probably get rid of...


----------



## Underworld (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't think I will ever get rid of my JP7, that axe plays too well but you know, things may change and I am not too attached to my gear.


----------



## musicaldeath (Oct 18, 2012)

As someone else mentioned, my wife told me that she would cut off my balls if I sold my UV7bk. And seeing how it's my only nice guitar I have left, it's not going. I also have my first guitar kicking around too. That's not going anywhere even though I was offered more than I paid for it 12 years ago, and it's a Squire.


----------



## Malkav (Oct 18, 2012)

I have an RG1527 RB that at this point is an absolute keeper and my RG2228 as well, though it may be a newer model it's from the earlier batches so it still has the little stubby headstock which in my opinion looks way better than the new ones.

My first electric guitar was a Cort X-6 in a gun metal grey finish that got stolen, so despite the fact I'm not nostalgic and probably would have sold it anyway I never got the opportunity to make that decision myself


----------



## Syriel (Oct 18, 2012)

My Xiphos 7. It's my 1st entry to the 7 string world, and seeing as it's discontinued, I'm never letting it go. I may even pick up another one if the price is right haha.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Oct 18, 2012)

my greendot,almost eveyone I meet tries to buy it off of me.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 18, 2012)

My Squier strat and my cheapo classical, both because they're not worth anything to sell. 

As far as stuff with actual value, I have no permanent guitars yet. My tastes and playing have continued to evolve so much that I have not fully nailed down a set of specs.

I am, however, planning to get a nice custom or 2 as my equivalent of an engagement ring ($10k ring vs $10k in a pair of guitars? I think I am the winner in that one ). Those will be permanent.


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 18, 2012)

My Rg2120xvv isn't going anywhere.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Oct 18, 2012)

The only guitars I'm attached to are my Carvin DC727 and my Ibanez RT650. That being said, I won't say that I'd *never* sell them, just that they have lasted longer than the others. 

I also have an awesome SRX390 bass that I want to drop some EMG's in. The *only* guitar I'd trade it for is a semi-custom J-bass style, maybe another Carvin. The finish on that bass is spectacular though, and the neck feels amazing.


----------



## Dabo Fett (Oct 18, 2012)

Hoping to add more to this list in the near future, but as it stands I could never sell my Ibanez IC400. No matter what I buy, this is my studio and writing guitar for 6 string work and solos. This is my sound. But also my Ibanez DT420, my Hondo formula II, and my Fender sage green p bass, aka the pimp bass


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll probably hang on to my Epiphone Thunderbird bass because it's the first bass I bought. I chucked my first guitar as it was simply awful, even for a super-cheap import strat copy. I also have a Hondo guitar of some description. I won't sell that as my uncle gave it to me, although I plan to modify it. I'm quite fond of my Schecter Omen Extreme 7, but I can't say never on that one, as with my Traben John Moyer Standard 5.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 18, 2012)

My Kelly 7, my DNA 7620, my RGT42DX (since no one wants to buy it anyway), my Giannini classical 7 and that XEN HSC8 whenever I get around to getting one.


----------



## brett8388 (Oct 18, 2012)

Great topic!

Out of the 150+ guitars I own, I would call these the few "to the grave" guitars...

2010 Randy Rhoads Concorde Relic





The first EBMM EVH I ever purchased (changed the direction of my collection - prior to this guitar I was all USA Jackson and Charvel)...





My favorite Ibanez DNA...





My favorite UV77MC...





EVH-owned and played Wolfgang...


----------



## Cappleton23 (Oct 18, 2012)

when i was in a band in highschool, we sent out press kits to all the companies we liked [gibson, ampeg, marshall, orange, prs, etc.] and prs actually got back to us and offered us their artist pricing. i had them build me a Mira, everything mostly stock except i had them put a bridge with adjustable saddles instead of the lame ass wraparound. i don't think i'll ever get rid of this guitar man, thing plays like a dream and sounds hugeeee for such a thin guitar. NEVER letting this thing go.


----------



## dizzy (Oct 18, 2012)

I could never bring myself to part with my ancient and roadworn Washburn KC44v. The only original parts left on it are the body and neck and even these have been stripped and tung oiled. So many memories with this thing even if it does resemble a totally different guitar these days.

On a more practical note, my ESP Horizon is a keeper. Plays beautifully, does everything I want of a guitar.


----------



## Valnob (Oct 18, 2012)

I think (And I hope) that i'll keep all the guitar that I('ll) own which I have a feeling with.

My first guitar (a red Squier strat) and my first 7, a Schecter SLS C-7 (blue)


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 18, 2012)

Pretty much everything in these pictures, although the Jackson Sl2h might be given up for another ESP.


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 18, 2012)

brett8388 said:


> Great topic!
> 
> Out of the 150+ guitars I own



Sir, how does one reach such an incredible level of guitars?!?!


----------



## 7stringDemon (Oct 18, 2012)

I just don't know anymore. It WAS my RG1527 but now that's floating off in the distance somewhere else. Probably my RG7620 now if I ever get around to refretting it and making it pure fucking white


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 18, 2012)

Pretty much any of the guitars that are left in my house currently are sitting in the "permanent" list. I was tempted to sell my Mushok to help cover the Suhr but I am working on selling a few other items instead since I picked the Mushok up again the other day and forgot how badass it was even if I don't use it all the time.  So that leaves me with a few Thorns (4 total, one is still on order/in-progress), a few PRS (3 total, one is still out being modified), a Hartung, a Suhr and a partscaster as well as my bass and acoustic.  I'll likely post up a group shot once they are all in-house though.


----------



## Jake (Oct 18, 2012)

My RGA prestige stable is permanent- well at least on friday once I get my black one back its not leaving again, but the 321 in the middle is going nowhere anytime soon.


----------



## DTay47 (Oct 18, 2012)

Definitely has to be my Ibanez JS1200. Everything about that guitar is just perfect for me... it has everything I want in a guitar. My only wish is that Ibanez makes a 7 of it (which would never happen... but still). I would pay stupid amounts of money for that.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Oct 18, 2012)

Everyone of my guitars has some story or sentimental value behind them. None of them are going anywhere.


----------



## brett8388 (Oct 18, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> Sir, how does one reach such an incredible level of guitars?!?!



Sir??? God damn man - I'm only 41. Formality isn't necessary.

Stay in school / don't do many drugs / don't knock up women that aren't your wife / etc. - and with a little bit of luck and good timing things will fall into place hopefully. 

I'm in the oil and gas industry and overall the energy sector seems to be a good industy to get into.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 18, 2012)

> don't do *many* drugs


----------



## sage (Oct 18, 2012)

My Giger Ibanez is a keeper and I just got a PRS Torero that is a really fabulous guitar for the money and I can't see parting with that for a long time to come. I used to be sentimental about gear, but I got all whorey this year and have sold or traded away 5 guitars that I absolutely loved but just never got around to playing.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Oct 18, 2012)

2006 ESP RV350ALSCYTHE custom shop
1998 Jackson USA KE-2
2010 LTD Hex-7
2012 Carvin DC800
2012 Fender USA P-Bass 5
2012 Dingwall Combustion

Current keeper lineup. Despite only touching 8 strings and 5 strings I will always try and hang onto my ESP and Jackson. Their build quality and finish work is beyond anything else. Make my DC800 feel korean or even chinese.

So much extra to sell that never gets touched or taken out of the cases.
I'm ALMOST at 100 posts


----------



## Decipher (Oct 18, 2012)

'01 Ibanez RG320QS - This is pretty much my first guitar that I've owned since 2001. It will never go anywhere. I have way too much sentimental attachment to it.

'07 Ibanez RG2228 - One of the first batch to arrive in Calgary and it's been my main guitar since 2007. I can't bring myself to part with it. So much awesome and soul in that one.

I have a K-7FB that I thought would stick around forever but lately been thinking of trading it for a RGD2127Z as it's spec'd to my liking.... We'll see.

I also have one of the Dean USA Rusted Razorback Dimebag Tributes that I was quite certain would be around forever but lately I've been wanting to clear some debt and it may hit the chopping block very soon.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 18, 2012)

I've owned well over 100 guitars at this point. I've had a few guitars that have stayed around for 3+ yrs (most notably, the UV777GR), but it's everchanging. I have a feeling my Carvin Holdsworth HH2 may be around a long while.

The only really long term guitar I've kept is my Yamaha Eterna EF-15 acoustic. It was my 1st guitar & I've had it since Christmas 1984. I played the hell out of that thing & it has huge sentimental value.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 18, 2012)

until i have a custom built to exact specs i don't think i will ever have a permenant guitar. i'm far too picky for my own good


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 18, 2012)

My 1988 Jackson by Charvel, and my two Peavey Vandenbergs. If ever there came the day when I had to choose between selling them or my first born son, my son had better hope that he's pretty damn cool or he's going to be living with a new family.


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 18, 2012)

*eagerly awaits TMatt142 coming in here and saying here might sell one of his RG CT7's.*

I'll probably never get rid of my 7321 honesty. It's just too good for what it is and it's got quite a bit of sentimental value. Also, my custom when I get the money for it.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine would be my Loomis FR. I have grown fond of it, and for a guitar for $1000, or under (especially a 7-string) its a great guitar for the price! (it was also a gift from my mother, and grandmother I will never let it go)

I have already let go of my first guitar (fender strat squier affinity series, from strat pack, black one) I kind of regret it, because it was a xmas present from my father. Which is one reason why I won't give up my loomis, even if I own "better" guitars in the future.

I have a white Schecter C-1 FR, with some duncan designs I am gonna get fixed up and setup in D-standard, just to play along with some Gojira, and Anterior. As well as let my girlfriend play around on it.

I have a black Jackson DKMG Dinky (with EMG-HZs) that I also want to get fixed up, but I think it needs some electronics replaced in it. Might go with some new pickups that work well with lower tunings like D, as well as standard E.


There are still some guitars that I want to try/own at some point in my life...

Like Agile 7/8 string.
Carvin 7/8 string
Jackson soloist series 6 string, as well as a couple of there models in 6 & 7 string.
Ibanez 7/8 string.
A nice good ol stratocaster.


----------



## Blackheim (Oct 18, 2012)

I will never NEVER sell or get rid of my Ltd M-100FM! AWESOME guitar, it plays just as good as my EBMM JPXI 7 (it does not sound that well) but, its a $300 guitar!


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 18, 2012)

brett8388 said:


> Sir??? God damn man - I'm only 41. Formality isn't necessary.
> 
> Stay in school / don't do many drugs / don't knock up women that aren't your wife / etc. - and with a little bit of luck and good timing things will fall into place hopefully.
> 
> I'm in the oil and gas industry and overall the energy sector seems to be a good industy to get into.



I have to say Sir to some one who has that many guitars 

Thanks for the advise though, I work in landscaping so hopefully that will help me in the long run with growing my collection.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Oct 18, 2012)

My full walnut DC727. Worked my ass off to get that thing, spent a nice chunk of my savings on it(Just turned 18 back when I ordered it, cashflow wasn't exactly 'there'  )


----------



## icos211 (Oct 18, 2012)

My Schecter Hellraiser DLX. Original 2008 model so it's part of the special edition run not the cheap entry level pos's that they have at Guitar Center now. My first good guitar, I will sell it. When I die it will go to my children...

Along with that, I think my 2001 Liberty Resonator will be around for a while (since A. Its so rare, and B. It's named after my first and current girlfriend)

My Schecter SLS Blackjack 7 string should be here to stick around for a little while, considering that I spent literally ALL my money on it.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 18, 2012)

The guitars my dad left for me:
-Gibson Les Paul Custom
-Charvel Model 4
-Ovation Pinnacle
-Kramer 700ST Bass


----------



## Heavy Ed (Oct 18, 2012)

These 3 definately aren't going anywhere soon.






I bought my greendot new in 95'


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 18, 2012)

Ibanez RG7321 (had since 2004) with tons of mods.
Ibanez K-7 (since 2008) with mods.

Ibanez RG560 (since 2008) with tons of mods.
Telecaster (since 2010) with tons of mods.

Also recently added is a ARZ307.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Oct 18, 2012)

My Aglie. I've only had it a month or two but I've grown attached to it really quick.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Oct 18, 2012)

For me it'd be my 2 RG's, especially my RG6. Too much sentimental value with them, even though I just got my 7 recently.


----------



## MrPowers (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine would probably be my first decent guitar Jackson DK2M in white and my '87 Les Paul Studio. They both kick the crap out of my '94 Les Paul Studio that i use as kind of a beater guitar. It is the expendable one. 

I tend to be an amp whore so i don't go through guitars as quickly


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 18, 2012)

Never had one but now that I have money, the time is coming up I think.. Specifically; my $1500-ish Carvin/Warmoth Strat, assuming it plays as good as it sounds spec wise when I have it in my hands, should be unsellable. Not only due to how awesome it'll be, but it will have a significant depriciation in value due to how Warmoth bodies are (spend $700 on a body, unlikely to ever get that back! lol)

Specs (should be completed within a month or two!)

Carvin 5 piece Maple/Maple neck, looking like Sperzel tuners
Maple Fretboard, Medium SS frets
Warmoth Chambered Strat body
Ash core with Quilted maple top (High High quality) Green burst to Blue
Wilkinson trem
BKP Mother Milk single coil set
Roland MIDI pickup

Then I plan on ordering a Carvin LB75 soon, totally speced out. That will be a "keeper" for sure, cause its gonna be like $2K.


----------



## jordanky (Oct 18, 2012)

Ibanez S520EX - My first 'real' guitar that wasn't a LP or Strat copy, bought it from a friend about six years ago.

'95 Fender American Standard Strat - I bought this guitar in October of 2010 and it's been beat and banged around so much that nobody would probably want it anyways! haha

'80 Les Paul Deluxe - I bought this from a friend a month or so ago and it will never be leaving just because I've always wanted one.


----------



## Papaoneil (Oct 18, 2012)

jordanky said:


> Ibanez S520EX - My first 'real' guitar that wasn't a LP or Strat copy, bought it from a friend about six years ago.
> 
> '95 Fender American Standard Strat - I bought this guitar in October of 2010 and it's been beat and banged around so much that nobody would probably want it anyways! haha
> 
> '80 Les Paul Deluxe - I bought this from a friend a month or so ago and it will never be leaving just because I've always wanted one.




Very Proud, and I have to say you are not helping with the les paul gas.


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 18, 2012)

Church2224 said:


>



That does it. I'm coming up to Richmond to hang out and play that red ESP.


----------



## JStraitiff (Oct 18, 2012)

i dont see any reason to sell any of my guitars. i only considered one for a little bit because it was giving me trouble but now we've made up. In general i dont tend to buy guitars that im not planning on keeping.


----------



## Spamspam (Oct 18, 2012)

I have 4. In order:
1985 Ibanez DT-250 (Swirled it myself). First real guitar. Too much sentimental attachment.




1993 Samick. Honestly, this is one of the best H-S Superstrats I've ever played. And it looks cool.




Carvin CS6... This guitar sold me on Carvins. Love, love, love this guitar. First guitar I gave a name to.. Meet "Envy"..




Carvin DC700, so chock full of 'nutty goodness, I named her Nutella..


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 18, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> That does it. I'm coming up to Richmond to hang out and play that red ESP.



Make sure you give the black one a whirl too, that thing is a beast!!  Seriously one of the best ESPs I have played to date!


----------



## Danukenator (Oct 18, 2012)

I have two project guitars that are unlikely to ever go because they are totally butchered.

I also have an American Stratocaster that I don't think I'll ever sell. I've had it or three years now. Most of my guitars last about 6-9 months.


----------



## XEN (Oct 18, 2012)

My Steinberger GM1TA. If I sell it put me on suicide watch 'cause you know it's about to go down.
That and my Composite Acoustics GX. I just got through playing it a bit ago, and there's no way I could ever part with it.


----------



## Fathand (Oct 19, 2012)

I've learned that for me, there is no permanent stable with guitars / basses. Sooner or later, they all seem to leave somewhere. 

BUT ..I do have a couple of basses that pretty much are and do exactly what I want from a bass sound/spec/feelwise, so they might be here for a while.

My 7620 feels also extremely nice and sounds excellent, I just have to get used to playing with a floating bridge again. I haven't used those for about.. 10 years? I used to really dislike them, but now I can see the advantages.  So if I get used to it again, this guitar is staying here for a long time. It has cured me from GASing after longer scales also. Best low A-string I've ever heard from a 25,5 scale guitar. I do have a baritone seven coming, but that will be saved for a later NDG topic.. hehe.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Oct 19, 2012)

My original run Buckethead Signature Les Paul. One of the last two made, means the world to me. Buckethead's both my biggest influence and my father's favorite musician, so it's not going anywhere. I also have a 1980 E/2 Explorer, which was made one day before I was born (though some considerable years earlier ) which is sorta' lame, but I think it's neat. Also easily the best Explorer ever made, bar none.


----------



## Nag (Oct 19, 2012)

1) my ESP LTD M-50. was my first ever guitar, has dings, bumps and missing paint chips all over the fucking place, a rusty knob, the backplate and the truss rod cover are broken, and it still plays like a fucking dream. it sounds pretty good too considering it's a low-end cheapo with ESP branded pickups... I love this thing. I could throw it out the window and it wouln't break... but it would still sound good.

2) my ESP SV Standard. Parents bought me this guitar when I succeeded the final high school exam and it's just NUTS. it has everything I needed what the LTD didn't feature (24 frets, floyd rose, neck-through construction) and after a conversion to passive pickups, it just became a fuck of a workhorse. I did all my rehearsals back when I had a band on it, it has been brutalized quite a bit and it still holds up. Love it.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 19, 2012)

Spamspam said:


> I have 4.



I will give you my urethra for that. Fair trade, me thinks.


----------



## Austin175 (Oct 19, 2012)

The two guitar's I own right now. My Schecter C-1 Hellraiser it was my first real good/high quality guitar an I worked my butt off to get it lol. Then my RG7321 my first 7 string, I'm about to do alot of mods to it an refinish it so it will have sentimental value when I'm done.

The bad thing is that my RG7321 who ever had it before I got it didnt take good care of it so im gonna refinish it an make it a beauty again .


----------



## purpledc (Oct 19, 2012)

jeleopard said:


> Hahahah. My girlfriend is like that with my bass. She just sees how much I love it and once I was contemplating selling it and she was like "I will never forgive you if you sell it."




Man, I wish I could find a girl like that. My past 3 GF's all hated my guitar hobby and saw it as competition. They "said" they liked the guitar and didnt mind my hobby and thought it was hot. Until they realized that I actually buy guitars and that meant one less coach purse under their arm. Then it became, "why dont you sell all those things and keep 1 you really like" my response was. "Yeah, maybe your right. I think we should see other people too."


----------



## 7thsonofa7thson (Oct 19, 2012)

My first electric ever, at the time I've buy this one I didn't even know its brand or model (and didn't care about either). I was 12 y/o and bought it with my own money in a second-hand music store, the guitar was good enough to me, but it seems clearly re-painted.

For a long time I couldn't find another guitar with the same body and/or headstock shape to know at least the brand.

A few years and guitars passed by since then, but this one still beside me.
Last year I decided to fix it and "pimp" it (hate that word xD) by hand (my hands of course haha), so after disarm in pieces at the first sanding of the headstock I finally could see his name: "BISCAYNE BABY"

I don't know much about it, I know it's not the perfect or finest guitar, but it's mine from the beginning and I know that after 11 years (I'm 23 now) I'll never sell this one.


----------



## Jinogalpa (Oct 19, 2012)

Here are my keepers: 
the Fender CS and Tyler are indispensable, the usa Santana MD can only be replaced by a Private Stock Santana and the Edwards "die" is too uncommon


----------



## Winspear (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a Dean 6 string bass, Ibby RG7321, Vik 9 string, and a Takamine acoustic.

I will replace the acoustic with a 7 string one as soon as I can. 
The Vik is here to stay.
I want a 7 string bass but the Dean is so good tonally that I might keep it once I get one..not sure! I am planning a bunch of upgrades on it soon that will make it even more awesome. 
The 7321 will be replaced in about 2 years but I will probably keep it as I have a Roland MIDI pickup installed on it, otherwise it would be going.

So I'll actually probably keep them all except the acoustic


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 19, 2012)

I'd sell any of my current guitars except my Schecter Custom Shop 7. I'm never letting this go since its such an awesome guitar and it was my friend's fav guitar before he sold it to me.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Oct 19, 2012)

LTD SIGNATURE SERIES JD-600 Jon Donais/Shadows Fall See Thru Black Satin 6-String Electric Guitar 
i have one of these and its never being sold, no questions asked. mines been beat to hell and just has so much mojo. and im gunna get flamed for this but my white and gold schecter syn custom i just can never sell, ive had it for at least three years and i only started listening to a7x because i bought it. which means i bought it because i loved the guitar not because it was a sig guitar lol


----------



## Spamspam (Oct 20, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> I will give you my urethra for that. Fair trade, me thinks.



I have no idea whether that is a good thing, or a bad thing... I'm just trying to avoid imagery of your urethra... Dammit....


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn (Oct 20, 2012)

timbucktu123 said:


> LTD SIGNATURE SERIES JD-600 Jon Donais/Shadows Fall See Thru Black Satin 6-String Electric Guitar
> i have one of these and its never being sold, no questions asked. mines been beat to hell and just has so much mojo. and im gunna get flamed for this but my white and gold schecter syn custom i just can never sell, ive had it for at least three years and i only started listening to a7x because i bought it. which means i bought it because i loved the guitar not because it was a sig guitar lol



This is kinda funny, I am the same way with my Loomis. 
I found that guitar online one day, and thought man I want this guitar. (couldn't actually buy it till a year, or two later) During that time I wondered who this Jeff Loomis character was, so I looked him up along with Nevermore. (I guess I would say that was back around 2007-2008 ish) Actually got the guitar Summer of 2009.

So I too found the artist, through the guitar, not the guitar, through the artist. 

Awesome guitar, I have to say Schecter makes some awesome guitars for the money.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2012)

My custom Interceptor. I'll be buried with it.


----------



## thraxil (Oct 20, 2012)

My Parker Stealth, Alvarez acoustic, and my Parker Fly 5-string bass.


----------



## Norstorm (Oct 21, 2012)

[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 21, 2012)

My keepers... I can't imagine these ones leaving me. These all get regular play 
























































Also my RG 550 RFR....


----------



## Kristianx510 (Oct 21, 2012)

I have an acoustic guitar my dad gave me after my first band recorded our EP. It's not a great guitar, but it has a lot if sentimental value. Also, my PH-600 that I bought just for my second band. We wrote and recorded an EP, played two shows, got offers a deal with Sumerian records, then had to break up. It was really short lived, but the memories with that band are unforgettable. Those are my two guitars I refuse to sell.


----------



## TMatt142 (Oct 21, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> *eagerly awaits TMatt142 coming in here and saying here might sell one of his RG CT7's.*
> 
> I just don't think that will happen Jo....The 4 "keepers" are my RG7-CST, BOTH CT's, and my 90' Pwh Uni....


----------



## khobi64 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jinogalpa said:


> Here are my keepers:
> the Fender CS and Tyler are indispensable, the usa Santana MD can only be replaced by a Private Stock Santana and the Edwards "die" is too uncommon



i have a santana md as well, amazing guitar, the neck is a cross between a baseball bat, and a boat...


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 21, 2012)

TMatt142 said:


> JosephAOI said:
> 
> 
> > *eagerly awaits TMatt142 coming in here and saying here might sell one of his RG CT7's.*
> ...



Dammit


----------



## BabUShka (Oct 21, 2012)

Probably my Schecter ATX. Not because its the best guitar I've ever played, but because of the low price I payed for this amazing guitar. To me it beats every single guitar I've played in the same price range. 
I'd sell my Hellraiser or any other guitars some day, but not the ATX.


----------



## engage757 (Oct 22, 2012)

Honestly? The only ones that aren't even a QUESTION EVER, would be these:

My Taylor 310. My Dad sold his favorite bass to buy me that when a dog knocked over my Takamine and broke the headstock. I know how much he loved it, so never leaving.

My Caparison Soilwork Angelus Custom- Onlt one like it, built for Ola Frenning of Soilwork. It was used to record two of my favorite metal albums, by my favoite metal band, and custom built for one of my two favorite metal guitar players.

Fender American Standard Jazz Bass with the S-1 switch. It was given to me during my country touring days, hand selected by Fender and sent to me. I have since beaten the snot out of it, and I love the S-1 Switch! Very versatile, and it is covered in my bodily fluids etc. This thing would look at a meth lab's stink and LAUGH.

THe other two were left to me by my Dad when he passed. His main two gigging basses:

Spector USA NS-JH5
Warwick Streamer $$ 5

Those are mine! Good Thread M!


----------



## Rook (Oct 22, 2012)

I keep thinking I have a permanent stable then selling guitars from it so in all honesty I have no idea.

I have no intention to sell my RR1, I've only had it 6 years but I feel like its an old friend, I don't feel like that about any of my other guitars, as much as I try.

None of them.


----------



## jbard (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a ton of guitars but my Kiso CS ESP MII CTM Original Series has no chance of being on the chopping block.






I doubt I'd ever sell my les pauls either. I sold an alpine white one with a brass feiten nut that was amazing and have kicked myself for doing for years. At least I still have this one:


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Oct 22, 2012)

my main players, both live and studio:

edwards john sykes LP with 59/JB
ibanez RG7CT with AN/TZ
ibanez RGT3120 with AN/TZ
robin ranger revival with rio grande vintage tallboys, SD hot rail, and LR baggs x-bridge with control x.

rich


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Oct 22, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Honestly? The only ones that aren't even a QUESTION EVER, would be these:



Didn't think I'd see you posting in this thread, Zack.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Oct 22, 2012)

My 60's hofner folk/classical i got given a few months ago from my grandad, The necks bent and goes out of tune way to easy but theres to much sentimental value in it, dad can remember trying to play it when he was 7ish.

My first decent guitar, my cort KX1Q. Its been through everything with me, emo days, playing funk rock last year in a school band and now im writing instrumental progressive stuff on it.. Way to many memories with it man itl never leave..


----------



## yellowv (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a bunch I really love. My JPX, JPXI and JP12 as well as my ESP EX and Warmoth, but to call any of my guitars permanent would be ludicrous.


----------



## ilovefinnish (Oct 23, 2012)

definitely my washburn wm 526
these are harder and harder to find


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 23, 2012)

yellowv said:


> I have a bunch I really love. My JPX, JPXI and JP12 as well as my ESP EX and Warmoth, but to call any of my guitars permanent would be ludicrous.



Until the past few years, that was pretty much my stance (and when my hand was forced by medical bills over the past few years as well as the upcoming wedding, I really didn't have the option to hang onto a few "keeper" guitars too) on most guitars.  I'm fortunate (and unfortunate) that just about every guitar I have currently is in the "keeper" pile, so short of something major/urgent popping up, I hope to hang onto all of the ones I have right now. There's maybe one or two less expensive ones that could be sacrificed if need-be, but likely not the case if I can avoid it.  Famous last words....


----------



## rifftrauma (Oct 23, 2012)

I've got an RG 550 20th re-issue that I've frankenstiened the crap out of, blocked off the trem, gutted and replaced the pickups, put an fuck ugly pickup guard on, wrapped an anti-sea sickness bracelet around the nut because why not....it's the ugliest guitar I've ever seen and it goes everywhere with me...all trips all TDY's that monster is packed and ready to go...won't ever sell it


----------



## hairychris (Oct 23, 2012)

2 1/2 I think.

1) My Jackson Professional Fusion. Battered, modded, worthless, currently dismantled but will be back, owned since new in '92. 
2) Blackmachine B7, built for me, probably buried with it.
2 1/2) Blackmachine B2, just because, will go before the B7 if absolutely necessary as I'm not the original owner (by 6 weeks)....

I have a PRS that I considered selling but will lose so much $$$ on it that I'm hanging on to it. Currently my #1 playing 6er.


----------



## yellowv (Oct 23, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Until the past few years, that was pretty much my stance (and when my hand was forced by medical bills over the past few years as well as the upcoming wedding, I really didn't have the option to hang onto a few "keeper" guitars too) on most guitars.  I'm fortunate (and unfortunate) that just about every guitar I have currently is in the "keeper" pile, so short of something major/urgent popping up, I hope to hang onto all of the ones I have right now. There's maybe one or two less expensive ones that could be sacrificed if need-be, but likely not the case if I can avoid it.  Famous last words....



Really no need to keep that one with the stupid graphic on it. You can just send that one my way


----------

